# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  Anyone using SAML Authentication with Azure AD

## szlamany

I'm interested in implementing Azure AD authentication to my web app.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azu...tals/auth-saml

Anyone doing with with IIS on the backend?

TIA.

----------

